# Favorite Photographer



## LarissaPhotography (Oct 29, 2009)

Some of the photographers that are called "the greats" of today I like, while some others in my opinion have very little skill.  I guess it's definitely true that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I personally could watch Jerry Ghionis all day long.  Love his style.  I've also run across a few no-name photographers that have some great work.  Do you guys find yourselves gravitating to one artist or a short list of a few artists?


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm probably a bit behind the times... I just finished watching War Photographer, which is a documentary on James Nachtwey, probably one of the best (and gutsiest) photo journalists today.

Great documentary and his work is just awesome.

Other than that, I'm not really into the know with modern photographers.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Oct 30, 2009)

Joey Lawrence is inspiring -- and he's only 19!


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 30, 2009)

CCarsonPhoto said:


> Joey Lawrence is inspiring -- and he's only 19!


 
Wasn't he the guy from that Blossom TV show in the 90s?  "Woooaah!"


----------



## den9 (Oct 30, 2009)

ansel adams is great, but thats a cop out, too easy.

i dont know too much about him and i found him on accident in the library, but after looking at new york vertical, horst hamann is definitely one of my favorite photographers. he shoots what im into. if your into nyc, or architecture photography, i highly recommend his book.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Oct 30, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> CCarsonPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Lawrence is inspiring -- and he's only 19!
> ...


 
I have no idea. Was it?


----------



## altitude604 (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually, my Landlady's husband is pretty awesome.

Tyler Meade Photography, Award Winning Photography, Commercial, Weddings, Family, Portraits, Head Shots, Babies...

Really nice guy too.


----------



## SlimPaul (Oct 30, 2009)

Joe McNally  I really like his work, and he's a great teacher too.


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 30, 2009)

I never did get into Ansel Adams. Great work, just never said much to me. Maybe I've just seen too much of it, over and over again.

My faves: Ellen von Unwerth, Frans Lanting, Helmut Newton, Peter Lindbergh, James Nachtwey, Bob Carlos Clarke, Lauren Greenfield, Patrick Demarchelier, Galen Rowell, Nan Goldin, Cindy Sherman, Sante D'Orazio... 

Probably a few that I'm forgetting, but these are the people that have inspired me, sometimes in different ways, to shoot. I'm always finding new photographers that blow me away, though, so the list is a little dynamic  I expose myself to as much photography as possible, mostly through books and magazines, and occasionally the Internet (too much predictable and overdone fluff out there, though if you look hard enough you're sure to find some gems).


----------



## Buckster (Oct 30, 2009)

SlimPaul said:


> Joe McNally  I really like his work, and he's a great teacher too.


Yeah, I like Joe's style too.  I just started reading The Hot Shoe Diaries a couple days ago, and it's fantastic.


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 30, 2009)

Jeffrey Marcus, Aaron Akselrud, Chaim and Sid Perris, Joe McNally, Steve Sint, David Sizer, Carin Skinner... Just to name of few.
All have their own unique style and it is a PRIVILEGE to take something from each and every one of them.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Oct 30, 2009)

James Nachtwey


----------



## nickisonfire (Oct 30, 2009)

Chase Jarvis anyone?


----------



## craig (Oct 31, 2009)

I see amazing work on here everyday. I see amazing work from other LA photographers everyday. Digital photography is just now starting to come into it's own comfortable spot in photo history. Imagine what the future holds?

Narrowing it down to a hand full of artists for me would be a daunting task. I will say my absolute favorite of all time is the late Irving Penn. Arguably the 20th century's greatest photographer. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Buckster (Oct 31, 2009)

Dean Collins stands pretty tall on my list as well.


----------



## gwilson92 (Nov 1, 2009)

James Van Der Zee, (SLEPT ON) I love the darkroom work he does.  He made really complex yet simplistic layered photographs based in the Harlem Renaissance.  He took portrait photography to the next level.


----------



## gl600 (Nov 2, 2009)

Aaron Nace
He mainly does portraiture.
His flickr name is 
*aknacer*


----------



## thompsonj (Nov 2, 2009)

I am also a fan of Jerry Ghionis.  

James
New York Wedding Photographer


----------



## FmrVette (Nov 2, 2009)

Margaret Bourke-White.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 3, 2009)

For me it has to be lartigue
lartigue - Google Images

Changed my mind, can't name 1 
Henri Cartier Bresson, Garry Winnogrand, Tony Ray Jones,Robert Capa,Bruce Gilden, Martin Parr


----------



## iflynething (Nov 3, 2009)

CCarsonPhoto said:


> Joey Lawrence is inspiring -- and he's only 19!



Yeah he is pretty amazing. I don't know if he has still or just the knowledge of setting up the right lighting. He definitly is smart thought! Great guy. 

I e-mailed him a while back telling him what great work he had. We exchanged a couple of e-mails. I couldn't believe he is only 19 though

~Michael~


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't really know many photographers, but the guy whose pics inspired me to want to learn in Ross Halfin.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 4, 2009)

Joey Lawrence was new to me - I'm glad someone mentioned him.  Maybe he'll be at PPA convention in January.  I'd love to talk with the guy.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 4, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> ...PPA convention in January...



Where's that at?

~Michael~


----------



## Antithesis (Nov 4, 2009)

Steve McCurry is mah fave. I always love his photos. He doesn't really go crazy with DOF or ultra-wides or any other gimmicks. Just gorgeous composition, amazing colors and some of his best work was done on 35mm before the advent of photoshop. He just obviously spends a whole lot of time getting himself in the right place at the right time. Check out his website (stevemccurry.com) and read about his India gallery. Dude has been there 75 times!

I like Joey L's work too, and a few other more "modern" photographers, but sometimes there is just too much processing going on. I guess it's just the direction it has to go, and people obviously like the aesthetic.

I also like the straight-forward style of Elliott Erwitt, Cartier-Bresson and some of the other famous street photographers. And I also have a deep love for landscape, so Ansel Adams is up there, as is Galen Rowell.

Edit: I just re-looked at JoeyL's website after about 2 years, and the wow-factor is mostly gone. He has some fantastic images, but the whole artificial lighting thing in the African bush... any professional photographer worth his salt could take those photos in that situation. Granted, you'd have to get there first. But, he's still doing some cool stuff, especially considering his age.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 5, 2009)

Antithesis said:


> any professional photographer worth his salt could take those photos in that situation. Granted, you'd have to get there first. But, [Joey is] still doing some cool stuff, especially considering his age.



That's my thing is his age...

~Michael~


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 5, 2009)

iflynetthing, PPA convention is in Nashville this year.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks. Anything worth going to. I went to PPA website and didn't see anything about the "convention?'

~Michael~


----------



## photographyprogess (Nov 5, 2009)

Jean Baudrillard - true post-modernism
He's always been one of my favourite theorists in sociology, but when he quit sociology to become a full time photographer I also discovered him as the excellent photographer he was. As he said when he left the sociology: "The photography is the ultimate post-modernism."

My favourite portrait photographer would be the Norwegian photographer Morten Krogvold.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 5, 2009)

Michael,
Convention is called Imaging USA.  It's a pretty big deal.  Lots of names will be there.  I've heard a lot of good stuff about it.  This will be our first year attending.


----------



## BlackWolF (Nov 6, 2009)

David Ziser ... My favorite ... Definitely ... I like that he is not too stuck up to teach amateurs take better pictures without acting like he is the man ...


----------



## sarikjain (Nov 9, 2009)

Artificial Light Photography, Ansel Adams.

And just to be unorthodox: a commemorative collection (the name escapes me) of Norman Rockwell covers, from which I have learned a great deal about composition.

After you've finished laughing, find some of those images online and spend some time looking at the way he has arranged the elements of the scene.  Study the colors.  Study the lighting.  Study it the way you'd study a photograph.  You might be surprised.


----------



## Fuller Photography (Nov 9, 2009)

Martin Grahame-Dunn changed my photographic life, amazing trainer... and for landscape can't beat a bit of Tom Mackie.


----------



## craig (Nov 9, 2009)

sarikjain said:


> Artificial Light Photography, Ansel Adams.
> 
> And just to be unorthodox: a commemorative collection (the name escapes me) of Norman Rockwell covers, from which I have learned a great deal about composition.
> 
> After you've finished laughing, find some of those images online and spend some time looking at the way he has arranged the elements of the scene.  Study the colors.  Study the lighting.  Study it the way you'd study a photograph.  You might be surprised.




Norman Rockwell's work is brilliant. Vanity Fair ran a story about him a couple of months ago. He photographed and staged his ideas and then painted them. His museum here in the states is running an exhibition of said photos.Norman Rockwell: Behind the Camera | Norman Rockwell Museum

Love & Bass


----------



## Pugs (Nov 9, 2009)

Great thread! I've learned a lot new names that I'll have to look into! 

My favorites are Lois Greenfield, Timothy Greenfield-Sanders, Thomas Mangelsen, MyaLover, Minor White, Imogen Cunningham. 

Looking over that short list from off the top of my head, I find it interesting that none of them really match my "style". Huh...


----------



## george elsasser (Nov 23, 2009)

some would be Harry Callahan, Edward Weston, Aaron Siskind






my website
my blog


----------



## Ilyon (Nov 24, 2009)

many photographers use wrong light editing his works in Photoshop... and they have a lot of problems with it... I don't even know how to relate to this. I have discovered one photographer from Netherlands *GJOA*, have seen some of his photos on my gallery but the people say these works are with a bad lighting and looks like a painting pictures... You can view it in site which is in my signature below...

and I've found new photographers: Lukasz Taborski and Sergio Pachini...

may view here


----------



## Ilyon (Nov 30, 2009)

...Alexandre Deschaumes


----------



## nomtea (Dec 2, 2009)

I would say Cecil Beaton. He captured 50 years of fashion, art and celebrity, from the Sitwells in the 1920s to the Rolling Stones in the late 1960s. 

Beaton photographed Wallis Simpson and her wedding to the Duke of Windsor in the 1930's. He visted Hollywood photographing many of the stars of the day: Tallulah Bankhead, Gary Cooper, Loretta Young, Marlene Dietrich and Johnny Weissmuler, preparing for his first Tarzan film. 

Other works from the 1930s include French subjects taken in Paris, such as the fashion designers Coco Chanel and Elsa Schiaparelli, and the artists Beaton befriended such as Jean Cocteau and Pablo Picasso. He photographed for Vogue - a collaboration that lasted his whole career. 

Beaton received the ultimate establishment seal of approval when he was commissioned by the Royal Family in 1939. The exhibition includes two studies of HM Queen Elizabeth, later the Queen Mother, at Buckingham Palace, taken in dappled light and offering fairytale romance.

With the outbreak of the Second World War, Beaton devoted himself to his work as an official war photographer. Beaton created an unforgettable portrait of the 3 year-old blitz victim Eileen Dunne (1940) in a hospital bed in the north of England. During this period Beaton also captured wartime artists such as the poet Cecil Day-Lewis, composer Benjamin Britten.

In the post-war period Beaton photographed existentialist writers Albert Camus and Jean-Paul Sartre in Paris, and emerging actors in America, the 21 year old Marlon Brando and Yul Brynner, and the reclusive Greta Garbo, the subject of Beaton`s long-term romance.

In 1953 Beaton famously photographed the Queen at her Coronation. In 1956 Beaton started work on the costume designs for the first version of My Fair Lady for the American stage with Julie Andrews and Rex Harrison and was to continue with the production in its various forms until his own Oscar-winning work for the film version starring Audrey Hepburn in 1964. In the midst of this he also won an Oscar for his work on another great film musical Gigi (1957) with Leslie Caron.

In the 1950s Beaton produced many of his most famous portraits of women including Audrey Hepburn, Maria Callas, Elizabeth Taylor, Grace Kelly and Ingrid Bergman. Male subjects included Francis Bacon, Lucian Freud, John Betjeman, Sugar Ray Robinson, Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davis Jr and Dean Martin.

It is testament to Beaton's flexibility and skill that he reinvented his photographic style for a new decade. In the 1960s he was revitalised by working with some of the era`s brightest cult figures such as David Hockney, Jean Shrimpton, Rudolf Nureyev and most importantly Mick Jagger. Up until a paralysing stroke in 1974, Beaton continued a punishing work schedule, whether working on the Barbra Streisand's film On a Clear Day You Can See Forever or photographing Warhol and his entourage in New York.:hug::


----------



## craig (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome! And I would add Beaton as well. One of the great masters!

)'(


----------



## jayc07 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm just going to add my 2 cents to this topic. LOL
*Marc Blackwell Blog || Site


----------



## JLEphoto (Dec 4, 2009)

John Shaw


----------



## Ilyon (Dec 6, 2009)

Mark Flammable (Australia)


----------



## Shelly1204 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chapman Baehler
Chapman Baehler Photography


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 17, 2009)

Like Craig,I really like Irving Penn. The person I wish to emulate the most (who is also only 30) is Tim Walker.


----------



## stumpjumper21 (Dec 26, 2009)

chase jarvis! i guess its a slight cop-out as well, but his lifestyle approach to everything is kinda the same way i shoot. and just the style of his lighting in alot of his work is impressive to me, such as his skiing strobsit sequnces on youtube.

shawn michienzi is also a favorite of mine


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 26, 2009)

Steve McCurry


----------



## winsley (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, just finished all the posts and there are some great suggestions! I agree that Joey Lawrence is awesome... he's from my town and Mark Ridout is also AWESOME!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 26, 2009)

Joshua Hoffine, and my friend Jeff


----------



## victorrony (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you tell me some famous photographers ?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 12, 2010)

My ATF photographer, in terms of body of work, for style, composition, subject, is *Aubrey Hord*. I knew of her even before she was mentioned in a thread here on TPF a couple of months ago. I like to bring up the 300 image slideshow from her website and use it as my screensaver from time-to-time. The fact that she is a nice person, a classy lady, that she lives on Maui, Hawaii, and that much of her shooting subjects are from there doesn't hurt any.

I love the way she shoots skies, and the color saturation in her photographs.

On a separate note, my ATF wedding photographer, based on a recent thread and companion story, is our own *Bennielou* (aka Cindy). Her wedding photos are as good as any as I have ever seen anywhere (in 41 years of shooting and having done weddings myself in the past), and she should be used as a standard for others to compare their work to. You ought to go to see her website sometime - W - O - W !!!!

And, as we all know, there are some very talented photographers right here on TPF.


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 12, 2010)

Erin Drallos www.footprintsphotography.com .  I love her photojournalistic style of childrens portraits.  She also started an amazing charity called ACPCG which photographers join and take pictures for familiies when their newborns die.


----------



## Ccauceg (Jan 19, 2010)

Arno Minkkinen anyone? I love that guy!


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 20, 2010)

Matt Stuart - I think i enjoy looking at his work the most.

MATT STUART | PHOTOGRAPHER | SHOOTS PEOPLE


----------



## craig (Jan 20, 2010)

Whoa! Matt Stuart (shoots rabbits) has a masterful eye. Thanks for the link!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 20, 2010)

www.joelgrimes.com

Dave Hill Photography


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 21, 2010)

craig said:


> Whoa! Matt Stuart (shoots rabbits) has a masterful eye. Thanks for the link!!!!
> 
> Love & Bass



tell me about it. his work is mind-blowing. He has to be up there with the best street photographers of all time, if not the best (IMHO anyway).


----------



## Kertesz (Jan 21, 2010)

Dave Beckerman (Black and White Photography / New York Photos)

Dave has a great feeling for his native New York and captures the city and the people in black and white better than anyone else.

Bruce
Photography Matters


----------



## kajiki (Jan 21, 2010)

McCabe. He was the guy that galvanised me into starting. I don't think he shoots much these days, flies a desk afaik.


----------



## craig (Jan 21, 2010)

JohnMF said:


> craig said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Matt Stuart (shoots rabbits) has a masterful eye. Thanks for the link!!!!
> ...



I second that emotion.

Love & Bass


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 27, 2010)

Matt Stuart was a great addition.  I just took a look at his work for the first time.  I can't believe he gets some of the optical illusions that he does.  I'd really like to follow the guy around for the day to see how he chooses what to shoot.  These shots have got to be planned and have got to be at just the right angle to work.  Some of them can't be planned though.  It's got to be spur of the moment he chuckles to himself and snaps the shot.


----------



## victorrony (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya you are right.photography is my passion.


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 28, 2010)

LarissaPhotography said:


> Matt Stuart was a great addition.  I just took a look at his work for the first time.  I can't believe he gets some of the optical illusions that he does.  I'd really like to follow the guy around for the day to see how he chooses what to shoot.  These shots have got to be planned and have got to be at just the right angle to work.  Some of them can't be planned though.  It's got to be spur of the moment he chuckles to himself and snaps the shot.



Yes, it would be interesting to see him work. I have a feeling he'd be the "grey man" on the street, slipping in and out of the crowd. Observing.

he states which photos are staged on his website (they are under commisioned works), the rest i think are down to, amongst other things, persistence, practice, intelligence, hard work, a little bit of luck, the fact he never leaves the house without his camera, and I think most importantly, instinct.

If you take for example, the shot where the workman's head looks like it's in the other guys wheelbarrow, there's no way you could leave the house and plan to take that shot. You could argue it's just a lucky snap, but the best just have an instinct, and in a way, they create their own luck.


----------



## TJ K (Jan 28, 2010)

Chase Jarvis


----------



## giorgio (Jan 29, 2010)

Fer Juaristi

Site:
FerJuaristi Photographer, Destination Wedding Photographer. Fotografo en Monterrey, N.L con cobertura nacional e internacional

Blog:
Fer Juaristi Blog. Rockstar Destination Wedding Photographer, Mexico, Riviera Maya, Monterrey,RGV, Cabo San Lucas, Puerto Vallarta, Worldwide.

We had the luck to have a Family Session with him 2 years ago.
Cool guy and very talented. 

:thumbup:


----------



## TexasJeff (Feb 4, 2010)

Ccauceg said:


> Arno Minkkinen anyone? I love that guy!


Yes Arno takes self portraits to a new level.
I mentioned in another post(that probably should be in this forum) that I have recently saw Gregory Crewdson speaking at the DMA. I was quite inspired by him and so I will add his name to the list.


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Matt Stuart.  That was really amazing street shooting.  When I first went to his page I was looking for bunny rabbits. LOL


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess I have to go with Robert Capa.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

Cooler_King said:


> Steve McCurry



And he would be me second pick.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea, Steve McCurry kind of started it all for a lot of people, huh? Those eyes on that NG cover man.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 12, 2012)

*Ellen von Unwerth* is my absolute favouritest bestest most inspirational Photographer.


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not sure that I've heard of most of the photographers that were mentioned in this thread so far. I like a few photographers that I've found online that I learn from on a regular basis. Here are the one's I like the most: 

Lou O'bedlam
Autumn De Wilde
Davis Ayer
Amanda Jas
Michelle Karpman
Parker Fitzgerald


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 13, 2012)

Wyman Meinzer


----------



## Tee (Feb 13, 2012)

LarissaPhotography said:


> I personally could watch Jerry Ghionis all day long.  Love his style.  I've also run across a few no-name photographers that have some great work.  Do you guys find yourselves gravitating to one artist or a short list of a few artists?



He's a cool guy.  I chatted with him at Mystic 7 last month.  A definite rock star.  

I have some obscure favorites or those I have had a chance to learn from.  I'm a big fan of Neil Snape's fashion work.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2012)

Fritz Henle Fritz Henle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia met him when he picked me up hitching a ride from one end of my island to another and had a nice chat. 

Current favorite is a Viet gentleman Dang Thien Flickr: a portrait photographer in Saigon.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 13, 2012)

victorrony said:


> Can you tell me some famous photographers ?



Here's a list of famous Indian photographers  http://121clicks.com/articlesreviews/list-of-famous-photographers-in-india , see if you like any, here's some famous photographers The Photographers of Magnum Photos - Robert Capa, Henri Cartier-Bresson, George Rodger and David "Chim" Seymour


----------



## Compaq (Feb 13, 2012)

Eric Kim LOL


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm an avid diver, with dreams of getting a housing one day and photographing the undersea world I love most, so Its got to be Brian Skerry!


----------



## fotorobot (Feb 18, 2012)

Margaret Bourke-White is pretty good!


----------

